# Adjustable Sights



## XCalibre (Aug 31, 2006)

are you looking for multi pin style or a single pin on an elevation bar (target style)?


----------



## BowBoy78 (Aug 17, 2009)

single pin with the rheostat or the elevation bar


----------



## HoYtShOoTeR76 (Apr 10, 2009)

The CBE-Tek Hunter with viper scope. Great sight but maybe a little to much depending on how cheap you want. probably about 150-200 used on here w/scope. w/o scope probably 125.


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

Another vote for a CBE. I absolutely love mine. I have the CR apex 3d housing with it


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

axcel sights are nice, sure locs are nice, they pretty much all are. In the end it comes down to what you want to spend on a sight.


----------



## LittleBucker (Dec 22, 2008)

i got a spot hog awsome sight:shade:


----------



## mathews95 (Jan 9, 2010)

i have a cobra that i really like,i think they are about 80 or 90 bucks new


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

Tru-Glo 5 pin sight


----------



## River420Bottom (Jul 21, 2008)

Sword Centurian, Titan, or Trident. Or the Viper series of slider sights. durable an relatively inexpensive


----------



## Mach Pro Shoote (Jan 1, 2009)

I have a sure-loc but axcels are nice so are copper johns but you will need a scope for all of those I recomend a Viper or a sure-loc Black Eagle


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I have an extreme rt 100 5 pin .019 sight and the whole sight can be adjusted to how far out you want it, they usually sell for $110-$120 but i got mine off of Archerytalk for $50 to my doorstep!


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

A good inexpensive one is the PSE Slider. It has a lot of room for yardages, glow in the dark yardage tape, it's pretty heavy duty, and it's only $75. IU've been using it for a couple of years and if there is any small amount of light it glows very brightly.


----------

